# Popup beim betreten der Seite



## cardex (29. Oktober 2001)

Ich bin hier grade am verzweifeln, ich habe nun ein paar mal probiert ein Popup Fenster öffnen zu lassen sobald man die Seite aufruft allerdings hat es nie so geklappt wie es sollte 
Ich habe es mit diesem Befehl im Head teil meines HTML Dokuments probiert, der Effekt war das die Seite, die eigentlich ohne Probleme funktionierte, ganz leer blieb und auch nix "gepopupt"  is..

```
<script language="javascript" src="xxxx.htm"></script>
<script language="JavaScript">
```

das lustigste an dem ganzen is aba das ich den Quellcode Teil von nem Webspace Anbieter habe wo ich damals mal nen Werbe Popup in meine Seite einbauen musste, und da funzt es komischerweise problemlos...

*schon bissspuren in der Tastatur hat*
Will mich HTML verarschen oder was geht?


----------



## Deemax (30. Oktober 2001)

*popup bei seitenaufruf*

<script language="javascript" src="xxxx.htm"></script>

Mit diesem Scriptaufruf kannst du *nur* externe Javascriptfunktionen einer externen *.js Datei einbinden. In der steht wohl von dienem Provider die eigentliche Popup aufruf.
Das geht natürlich auch ohne *.js Datei.

Im HTML:

<body ......   *onload="popup()"* ....>


Im Head der HTML Dateidie Javascriptfunktion:

<script language="JavaScript">
function popup(){
window.open("name.htm","Fenstername","width=310,height=400,screenX=0,screenY=0");
}
</script>


----------



## infors2 (22. November 2006)

Ich stehe vor dem selben Problem.
Schaut mal unten, so habe ich das versucht einzubauen. Es passiert so aber rein gar nichts. Ich saß jetzt schon ein paar Stunden dran und habe in Foren gelesen und gelesen. Dann hieß es auch noch, dass der Einbau sehr leicht sei. Das hat mir den Rest gegeben   Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich den Fehler habe? 


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
        "http://www.w3.org/TR/1999/REC-html401-19991224/loose.dtd">
<html lang="de">
<head>
	<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
	<title>Lustige Seiten</title>
	<meta name="generator" content="BBEdit 6.5.2">



<link rel="stylesheet" href="/library/stile.css">
<script language="JavaScript">
function popup(){
window.open("sparkasse.html","Fenstername","width=310,height=400,screenX=0,screenY=0");
}
</script>

<script type="text/javascript" language="Javascript1.1">
<!--
function MM_preloadImages() { //v3.0
  var d=document; if(d.images){ if(!d.MM_p) d.MM_p=new Array();
    var i,j=d.MM_p.length,a=MM_preloadImages.arguments; for(i=0; i<a.length; i++)
    if (a[i].indexOf("#")!=0){ d.MM_p[j]=new Image; d.MM_p[j++].src=a[i];}}
}
................
```

und


```
<body bgcolor='#7F7F99' marginwidth='0' marginheight='0' topmargin='0' leftmargin='0' onLoad="init()" onload="popup()">
```


----------



## Maik (22. November 2006)

Führ mal die beiden Script-Funktionen in einem onload-Eventhandler zusammen und trenne sie durch ein Semikolon voneinander:


```
<body bgcolor='#7F7F99' marginwidth='0' marginheight='0' topmargin='0' leftmargin='0' onload="init();popup()">
```


----------



## con-f-use (22. November 2006)

Stichwort: PopUp-Blocker...

Wäre möglich, dass das PopUp trotzdem geblockt wird.


----------

